# Comment on New Opening Sequence



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The new 'professional' opening is a very cool and welcoming addition for the site. I'm constantly amazed and delighted with the new stuff you come up with. 

I wish you were in charge of the Delta Airline site. What a sucky mess that is.!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Click on the DBSTalk banner at the top of the page to see what Nick is talking about. Scott did a fantastic job with this one!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just go to http://www.dbstalk.com to see it.

Thanks Nick.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Very well done.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It needs to be cookied so that once you have seen it, it does not repeat, but goes to the normal front page.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just click on it when it pops up, it will bring you right in. No need to sit through it each time.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

I didn't notice the sound at first. Was working on something else at work and had dbstalk in the background, heard sound and thought that someone had been messing with my PC. Lot of pranks happen at work I thought that it was another!

Anyway, cool intro.


----------

